# Report for 6/16



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I love to post the great trips but it is important to post the not so great trips too I think. Me and a good friend of mine along with his 2 18 year old twin boys headed out Friday night with high hoped as part of the competitors for the PBGFC Jr Angler Tournament. We headed out of the pass around 9pm with forecast seas of around 2 feet with 7-8 second period. Easy easy smooth sailing....NOT. The float plan had us 10 knotting to a snapper hole on the way to the rigs and blue water for sunrise (horn mountain). Well, the pass was rough and I was OK with that because it is the pass. It smoothed out to what was forecast and we enjoyed about 15 miles of 2 foot seas at 7-8 second period. Then it all stacked up on us and it was like there was a really high end shower head stuck in the open position on the boat as we received a few years worth of saltwater spa treatments. We’ve been there, done that. We used through for maybe 10 more miles to the snapper hole. Too rough to get lines down or stat over anything. Called off the float plan, motored to the nipple and around 01:30 shut down for the night to attempt to sleep until sunrise when we could troll in a questionable area that Roff’s called out. Just before sun up we put lines in and started trolling. We cross crossed the nipple like a teenager trying to get to second base in the back row of a movie theater. Just like the teenager- we had no luck. Headed to spur knowing it was green but hoping to find a line on the way down between the clean green and just green water. Well, that did not work out so well either. We set the autopilot back to the pass from the spur knowing there was still the potential for SOMETHING. Adjusted the spread to high speed wahoo trolling when we got back close to the nipple. We had a knock down as we hit 100ft depths but the hook did not stick. Packed up and headed back to the pass and then home. 

No lines, no Cuban refugee rafts, no weeds, just a whole lot of nothing all day long.

PBGFC put on a great event the night before and made the best of the weigh in. Hats off to all who helped make it happen. THis is a great annual event that I encourage all to participate in.

No fish but we shared some stories and made memories. 

Looking forward to the next trip out already. THe PBGFC International Billfish Tournament. Fish the Tradition!

Tight lines, All!!

David


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

What kind of boat did you take? All day Friday the weather did not look like it would cooperate to go fishing.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

1999 Proline 251 WA. I guess if I had a 50+ ft Freeman we would have been fine!  hahahaha


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not often it happens but it sucks when it does!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's good of ya....I post good/bad/indifferent especially stupid crap I may do to teach others. hahaha


----------

